# [ 2014 ] Adding daughters names to our title



## njmacman (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello all. When we bought our hgvc ts my wife and my names were put down as owners, and 2 of my 4 children (in their 20s) were listed also. What do I have to do to name my other 2 children? Will that allow them to use the timeshare when we allow it? Thanks, we're newbies.


----------



## Seth Nock (Sep 5, 2014)

*HGVC Title information*

When they are of legal age, you can add them to your title.  I think Hilton will only recognize 4 names on the ownership for booking privileges, but please confirm with them.  It may be easier to put it in a trust.  You can always change the trustees.


----------



## persia (Sep 5, 2014)

I'd second putting it into a trust.  If something should happen to you and your partner and your children don't want the timeshare then they can abandon it in probate.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 7, 2014)

persia said:


> I'd second putting it into a trust.  If something should happen to you and your partner and your children don't want the timeshare then they can abandon it in probate.



That does not compute. A trust is not subject to probate.
Trusts exists outside probate and are not "inherited."

To add names to a title, those currently named in the deed need to sign a new deed to themselves and the additional parties (or to the trust). You'll need contact HGVC to see if they'll charge a transfer fee.


----------



## njmacman (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks all. I will contact them.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Sep 7, 2014)

any update on this?  interested in something similar.

thanks!


----------



## CO skier (Sep 8, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> any update on this?  interested in something similar.
> 
> thanks!



Don't saddle children in their 20's with unending maintenance fees (I sure could not afford a timeshare before I was 40) unless they understand the timeshare and can afford it and know how and want to use it.

Sell the timeshare, if you can.  Give the kids the money (if it was worth anything); they will be much more appreciative.


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 8, 2014)

CO skier said:


> Don't saddle children in their 20's with unending maintenance fees (I sure could not afford a timeshare before I was 40) unless they understand the timeshare and can afford it and know how and want to use it.
> 
> Sell the timeshare, if you can.  Give the kids the money (if it was worth anything); they will be much more appreciative.


If the kid in their 20s fully understands the way to use it and the costs and wants it knowing resale value is low to nil then put their names on it. 
We just spent $2k retitling my Parents TS to take me and my sister off.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> That does not compute. A trust is not subject to probate.
> Trusts exists outside probate and are not "inherited."
> 
> To add names to a title, those currently named in the deed need to sign a new deed to themselves and the additional parties (or to the trust). You'll need contact HGVC to see if they'll charge a transfer fee.



They do charge a fee, naturally....

I recently check with HGVC about changing our TS from Joint Tenants to our trust.  

They said it was possible but we would nned to work through Chicago Title to have everything completed. 

The total fee for changing the title, estoppel and updating the HGVC account was quoted at $425.00..

Hilton won't allow any changes to the title if you have a loan.  Not sure if the restriction is any loan, or just you can't change the title with Hilton Financing.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 8, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> They do charge a fee, naturally....
> 
> I recently check with HGVC about changing our TS from Joint Tenants to our trust... The total fee for changing the title, estoppel...



Hold on, Hoss. Whadda need an estoppel for if you're only puttin' it in a trust?


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 8, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Hilton won't allow any changes to the title if you have a loan.  Not sure if the restriction is any loan, or just you can't change the title with Hilton Financing.


Likely any loan. The loan is based on the borrowers credit risk. Also the title is pledged as collateral. You/Hilton don't have the title deed to transfer until the loan is paid off (and maybe a UCC3 is filed)


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 9, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> Hold on, Hoss. Whadda need an estoppel for if you're only puttin' it in a trust?



I am not sure on that, it probably just standard "feature".  They don't itemize the expenses, other than how much goes to HGVC and how much goes to Chicago Title.

If all goes according plan, I will pay off my purchase loan early next year.  Then  i will restart the process of change the title over to the trust.  Just glad i figured this out before i acquired another unit.


----------



## lake123 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Chucks!  Adding the wife name costs me $650.*

FYI 
I have been told to add my wife name to the deed for the legal and tax benefit in case i die (since I has been hospitalized for a few months).  
- I bought a new HGVC TS in March 2015, with my name only on the deed (without realizing it since the sale doc. asking for "Your name:" only, not stating it cleared that the name here "...." will be recorded onto the deed).  By the time i realized it and notified the agent, I was told it too late and I needed to correct it later on my own after the transfer is completed. 
- Then, in June,  I (mistakenly - from high med and got confused) bought another HGVC TS.  This time I knew to write down my wife name as well when asked "Your name...." in the sale doc. 
- When the second TS closed and completed, I ended up with two HGVC accounts and could not merge them since the names on the two titles are not the same. 
- So, i called HGVC up and was told it is not a big issue, just call Chicago Title and they will handle and correct it. 
- I called Chicago Title and was told the same that it is not a big issue, they have added my wife name to the new deed.  It was a nice very guy young man talking.
- At the end, he told me "it would cost $650 and how i would like to pay".  
- And I said "WHAT!!!!?", and I am also fall onto the ground.  What is the $650 covered?  He said to pull the title from the county (HI).  

Unimaginable that it would cost that much for that mistake!!! When I purchased the first TS, the fee for title transfer only cost $500.  This is to protect in the case i die and to be able to joint the two accounts into one account so the points can be combined when i tried to reserve the resource.  Since both TS are from the resale market and I got them very good price (thanks to TUG BBS), i figured i already saving a lot of money so i should not care about the $650.    But I will lost a sleep tonight and how am i going to explain to my wife who has been bringing a lunch to work everyday to save $10 for our Children's Christmas gift. Chucks!!! I am dead!

So, lesson learn for the first time TS buyer or the new TS buyer, get the names to be recorded on the deed straight and agreement with your wife before return any documents back. 

Also, they almost forgot to add my wife middle init.  It would have cost me another $650 if i didn't catch that mistake!  OMG!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2015)

It was so high because you use Chicago Title.  LT Transfers can do it for less than $200.


----------



## lake123 (Oct 13, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> It was so high because you use Chicago Title.  LT Transfers can do it for less than $200.



Aloha DeniseM, 

Thanks for the reply.  Do I have a choice to pick my own title company?  I didn't know it has to go back to and pull deed from the county.  I thought it was just as simple as adding the name.  I was wondering why I have to talk to the title company.

Ma halo!!!  

Lake


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2015)

Yep!  There are lots of title companies out there.  I have used LT Transfers a number of times:  They are Tuggers, efficient, & inexpensive.

Your timeshare is a deeded property, if you want to change the ownership on the property, you must legally change the deed.  Just as if you were adding someone to the title on your house.

L.T. Transfers
Lisa Short and Mary Pless
http://www.lttransfers.com/
readylegal@gmail.com
706.219.2709


----------



## lake123 (Oct 13, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Yep!  There are lots of title companies out there.  I have used LT Transfers a number of times:  They are Tuggers, efficient, & inexpensive.
> 
> Your timeshare is a deeded property, if you want to change the ownership on the property, you must legally change the deed.  Just as if you were adding someone to the title on your house.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  I called up the title company to cancel it, but the guy kept insisting that it may already be too late.  I said it only has been a few hours, it couldnot be too late and i have not signed any agreement yet.   He said to think about it and call him back tomorrow.  This people is just like the sale guy at the presentation, is it?  They talk nice to you and don't tell you anything, then wham!!! here is the price tag.  Stupid me! Cannot wait to get out off the steroid!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2015)

Did you give him your credit card number?  If so, I would be sure you notify them in writing that you don't want to continue.  I would send him a direct and clear email:

Per my phone conversation with (name of person) of Oct. 13, 2015, I will not be using your title services.  Please cancel my transaction, and do not charge my credit card.

John Doe


----------



## lake123 (Oct 13, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Did you give him your credit card number?  If so, I would be sure you notify them in writing that you don't want to continue.  I would send him and direct and clear email:
> 
> Per my phone conversation with (name of person) of Oct. 13, 2015, I will not be using your title services.  Please cancel my transaction, and do not charge my credit card.
> 
> John Doe



Thank you DeniseM for write up the email too since i am not thinking clear at the moment.  

It was all over the phone call because it was suggested by the HGVC to call the Chicago Title company.  It must be their prefer title company.  Yes, I gave him my cc and he charged it right away.  I saw it on my bank account now as "pending" transaction.  He never give me his email address.  Since I never signed any agreements, (IMO) I should be able to dispute with the cc.   I hope.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2015)

Do you have their address?  Overnight them a letter with return receipt.


----------

